# Snuggies On Clearance at HEB.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure how many of you have HEB grocery stores, but they have Snuggies on Clearance for $3. I'm sure everyone knows what they are. They are like robes/lightweight jacket type dealies. :lol:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

OH how cute! I'd buy one in a minute but I've never heard of HEB. They look soft and warm too..love it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How stinkin cute! what size did you get T? I saw them at Canadian tire on sale.. all they had was small and its huge.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

never heard of it, dangit!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wasn't sure how many areas have HEB's, but thought if anyone did that they'd love the deal.  They are really nice. Very soft material, and not thick. 

Kitty, Petco & Petsmart here have all sizes. XS through XL. My HEB only had 3 left, and they were all XS's. But one had a lil place where the material wasn't caught on the arm, so I got 2.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I've seen them in leopard print here! LOL I'll probably get one for AJ this winter once I find an XS.. I have yet to come across an XS!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Those are so cute! No HEB here :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tons on eBay if you can't find one local. But it might be too short for AJ. Depends on how you like them to fit. I like things that come down to the tail. But for boys it might be better if it's shorter. 

snuggie xs items - Get great deals on Pet Supplies, Crafts items on eBay.com!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder if HEB is only in Texas? Hmmm


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, Brody got the XS last Christmas. AJ and him are about the same size. Here is a pic of him wearing it. It's just a snugger fit and shorter on that size of a pup. 

Well darn, where did my link go?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here we go.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/47074-snuggie-ball-=-happiness.html


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha! I love it!

That Brody is a stud.. even all snugged up.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

TLI said:


> I wonder if HEB is only in Texas? Hmmm


Hi T,
Yes HEB is only in Texas. WE lived in Houston for 3 years and my husband was a store manager on Kirkwood in Houston. I miss HEB! We loved to shop there!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well darn! I didn't know that. I guess only us Texans can cash in on that sale then. Sorry guys!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

T, are the Chi's still able to do their business while wearing it? I've been wanting to get some, but wasn't sure.
You got a fab deal!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> T, are the Chi's still able to do their business while wearing it? I've been wanting to get some, but wasn't sure.
> You got a fab deal!


I think it's designed to be where they can. It's not as long on them underneath as it is on their back. My guys are just so short is the reason they look so long on mine. So it depends, really. If you are buying the XS for a 6/7" dog, they will probably potty on it. I think Brody is 9" long? His looks like it comes mid-way down his back? Hopefully Tracy will see this thread and she can answer that question.  The XS will properly fit a 5 lb. pup I'm guessing. But they were so cute that I had to buy them anyway. :lol:

I can try it on Chance and see if it fits better, but he's real short too.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi has one (Had to specially order it -- ughh) too - Doesnt fit her very well though, she prefers her normal coats


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I want Matching ones for me abi and the chis hahaha so cool


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ah yes, HEB. I visited my first one about 8 years ago when I went to Texas


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I want Matching ones for me abi and the chis hahaha so cool


They often have them in The Works (both the human and the dog ones!) if theres one near you


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

We have one too they are really good


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a cool concept. Kinda like wearing a blanket. :lol: I was exited about the sale. Hope everyone is able to find them that are interested. If all else fails, eBay has many.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We don't have the works

I think Santa may get them for all 3 of my babies (human included lol) this year


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Here we go.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/47074-snuggie-ball-=-happiness.html


Awwwww - there's my boy! 



KittyD said:


> Ha! I love it!
> 
> That Brody is a stud.. even all snugged up.


Thanks Kitty! 

Yeah, Brody got the XS and it fit fine. It's different than other clothes because it fastens on the top instead of underneath. He's 9 inches long from base of neck to base of tail.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brody models the Snuggie so well! :love7:


----------

